# Bacon Question



## Medina Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

I made my first Bacon turned out great. So my question is if I 'am dry curing and I need to go out of town for a few days. Will it go bad if I don't turn it over or rub it?


----------



## Braz (Aug 9, 2018)

No, it should be OK. I assume it will be curing for more than a few days so turn it when you get home.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

Like Braz said, it shouldn't hurt if it's only a few days out of more than 10 or 14 days.
If it was me, if I had it laying on one side for 2 days, I give the other side a matching 2 days.

Bear


----------



## Medina Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------

